# Tank mates for male bettas?



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Until I came across this site, I didn't realize that bettas could have tank mates, does this apply for male bettas as well as females? If so, what are some good tank mates for males that would help keep the tank cleaner?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

If you want to keep a male betta with some peaceful cleaning crew "fish"

Dwarf Cory catfish or otocinclus catfish but they have to be kept in groups.

Also they must be in 10 gallon or larger tank.


----------



## vP H O T O Nv (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine doesn't mind the mystery snail I put in his tank today, he was more mad about cup I was using to acclimate the snail.


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

nerite snails clean the glass and things as well and are only small and cant breed in freshawter tanks.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

We always had african dwarf frogs (1 or 2 at a time) in the same 1.5-2.5 gallon tank as 1 male betta. They never had problems with each other.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

depends on the tank size! smaller tanks, under about 10 gallons, you should stick with snails and inverts- and like someone said, the nerite snail is a great algae eater, is small, and no matter how hard it tries to reproduce, it's eggs don't hatch in fresh water. Other snails can work too, but be careful, some poop a LOT. in the shrimp department, i think your biggest risk is that they can become snacks.

when you get to like 10 gallons you can have other small schools of fish with your betta. if you want a clean up crew, cories would be a really good option, but they need schools so certain species would be inappropriate for a small ten gallon. pygmy cories can do well in a ten gallon.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

another good option is ghost shrimp.. they need a lot of hiding places though. Certain individual bettas will eat them.. others dont mind.

I will be getting 3 ghost shrimp tomorrow.. after quarantining them, i will add them to teeney's tank and hope she doesnt eat them...


----------

